# lire cd dvd avec usb adapteur ?



## roquebrune (30 Octobre 2017)

Bonjour
savez vous s'il est possible avec une app de lire le cd/dvd externe (SuperDrive USB Apple)  avec l'adaptateur USB  de l'iPad ?


merci


----------



## USB09 (3 Novembre 2017)

NIET. 
Mais il existe des Lecteurs CD Wi-Fi.


----------



## roquebrune (4 Novembre 2017)

Ha je savais pas
Merci


----------

